# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Length of spirit level?

## dgp

I am buying a new Stabila spirit level to replace the 450mm Stanly that i inherited from my Dad 15 years ago.
My question is this; 
How do you determine what length you should buy? 
I was thinking 1200mm but now i'm not sure. Is there an advantage to having a longer level? I can think of one, that is being able to draw a longer line on a wall where you might want to mount a new shelf.

----------


## jiggy

It really depends on what your main usage will be, in an ideal world you would have 3 or 4 different levels for different jobs. Personally for general renovations i would go for a 900mm , it means you can use it in smaller spaces like hallways and cupboards, its great having an 1800mm level for door jambs and walls etc but the 900mm with a piece of aluminium angle as a straight edge will do the job.

----------


## ringtail

I have a 600 , 2 x 1200's and a 2000 + a ally straight edge at 2000 that I use for door jambs. Ive found the cheaper long levels  ( 2000)to be quiet bad in accuracy, so I use my straight edge and a 1200 stabila for jambs. My best tip is to buy quality. Ive found stabila to be the best by quite a margin, but you pay for it.

----------


## johnc

I use a 600mm in the main, depending on what you are doing governs the need, door jambs 1800mm would be best but a straight edge gets you there, small areas a tiny 150mm might be the only thing that fits. Like Ringtail, buy quality and never drop it. I'd probably get a 900mm if you only buy the one and a small 9they are pretty cheap)150mm for setting shelves, inside of cupboards etc.

----------


## dgp

Thanks for the replies.
My use will be general renovation around our new (old) weatherboard home. I want to buy a Stabilla and after reading the comments i think i will but the 800mm one any get a straight edge for door/wall work.

----------


## Black Cat

If it's an old weatherboard, then doing things level will probably end up looking odd as nothing else will be level. I have a very short (about 300mm) level, a string level and a metre long level. If I were buying another it would be a two metre job (doing up an old weatherboard cottage). But, you can use the shorter one on a longer 'straightedge' to get a more reliable reading over a distance, so err on the side of versatility.

----------


## dgp

thanks for the feedback.
Are you saying that as the house is old (50 years) i would be better of purchasing a shorter level so as not to have too much "level" over a longer distance?
For my first project i intend to gut a wall in the kitchen that is 3700 long and 1000 deep that still has the old HWS in it. My plan it to have a return air duct for the new central heating, a space for the fridge and a small walk in pantry with a cavity slider.
Ideally i would like to buy a short and a long level but fear i may be pressing my luck as my lovely wife has graciously agreed to allow me to purchase a Makita LS1018L SCMS for the impending renovations.
Damn, now i am confused.

----------


## johnc

If you get yourself a 1200mm level and a longer straightedge it will do fine. If down the track you need a smaller level get it when you need it, and you may never need it depending on what you are doing. A straightedge can be a straight bit of timber or aluminium it needn't be expensive just straight.

----------


## ringtail

You need to use the longest level that you can for each application. For example, its no good using a 1200 level on a 2100 door jamb as the jamb could be ( will be) bowed. You need to be able to measure at the ends of whatever it is you are trying to level to get a true reading. Then you pack or wedge to get the whole jamb plumb. That goes for every thing, horizontal or vertical. A 1200, 600 and a straight edge is a good start and will do 95 % of all jobs.

----------


## dgp

Great, thanks for the info. 1200mm it is.
Blackwoods have Stabilla on special at the moment if anyone is interested.

----------


## jiggy

Still would have gone for the 900mm !

----------


## Handyjack

A longer level will give better accuracy over the distance. However there are times when a long level can't be used or is awkward - eg for small items  or when there is no room. I have found that a 800mm spirit level too long for a dryer bracket due to wall / cupboard being in the way, but 600m was ideal, BUT the 600 is too short if trying to level up a board / shelf on studs 900 apart.
There is no right length if you are only purchasing one, but will be the one that will comfortably let you do most jobs. I would also try a obtain a 150mm level, some even have a magnetic side. They are relatively cheap, easy to carry and you will find a use. (I used two to set a metal rotary clothes hoist. That way I did not need to keep moving the spirit.)
Good Luck and keep the wife happy.

----------

